# Award-Winning Vampire Series MASTER (Book 2: Luna Releases This July!)



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

'Tis the season for a dark, hot read. Celebrate the summer with a bang--and a bite. MASTER Book 1: Crimson







, the first novel in my award-winning celebrity vampire series, has both in equal measures. Take a peek--I dare you. 




*Warning: MASTER Book 1: Crimson







contains graphic violence, adult themes, homoeroticism, sexual situations, strong language, and of course, buckets of blood. Reader discretion is advised.









MASTER Book 1: Crimson








Genre: Vampire/Dark Fantasy/Paranormal/Horror/LGBT Erotica
Publisher: loveyoudivine Alterotica
Price: $6.50
Brief story description: World-famous actor Gabriel Colin desperately wants to recruit Raiden, a beautiful singer, to co-star in his upcoming film. Beneath the angelic façade, however, Raiden harbors a deep secret-and a sharp set of fangs. Little does Gabriel realize what he's getting into...or the price he will pay for his obsession.

MASTER Book 1: Crimson







is the recipient of Best E-book in the 2009 Hollywood Book Festival Awards.http://www.hollywoodbookfestival.com/winners2009.htm
Praise for MASTER Book 1: Crimson







:
"This book surpasses the expectations of even a hypercritical reader of vampire fiction such as myself. Sometimes darkly humorous, sometimes shockingly violent, and always sexy, MASTER Book 1: Crimson is a superb read with a clear, unique voice. It will instantly draw you in, set you on edge with sexual tension, and splatter you with a little gore in the meanwhile. I, for one, have been "turned" by Jane Bled - and I'm starving with blood lust for her next book!" -Elise Neal, Reviewer 
http://www.loveyoudivine.com/index.php?main_page=product_reviews_info&products_id=490&reviews_id=96
"The attraction/tension between the two men does keep you reading and leaves you ready for that next segment. I'll be looking for MASTER Book 2: Luna." -Carole, Rainbow Reviews 
http://www.rainbow-reviews.com/?p=1197
"I'd give this book two thumbs up; Jane Bled's inventive storytelling creates a whole new world to look at and left me wanting more!" -Larkir Kusakurin, Reviewer http://www.loveyoudivine.com/index.php?main_page=product_reviews_info&products_id=490&reviews_id=97

To read several excerpts from MASTER Book 1: Crimson







, please visit my profile on goodreads:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2899955.Jane_Bled

Thank you for your time, and please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.
-Jane Bled-
http://www.janebled.com
http://www.twitter.com/janebled
http://www.myspace.com/janebled
http://www.facebook.com/janebled
http://jane-bled.livejournal.com
Author of Poison


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Today only (10/30), I'm giving away a free copy of *MASTER Book 1: Crimson * to the first person who correctly responds to the following question:
"What drink does Raiden order from the 'plastic-breasted Barbie bartender'?"

The answer can be found here:

http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/48859.MASTER_Book_1_Crimson_14_Excerpts_

Good luck, and happy hunting! This is my last giveaway this month, so don't miss your chance to snag your copy of *MASTER Book 1: Crimson* today!

Cheers,
Jane Bled


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane--

welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar, if you wish, and we see you have links to your book and website in your signature, which is great! Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows; it's great to see you have been active in the forum already. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles who aren't afraid to one-click!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to this thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Betsy & Ann!  I appreciate the info--can't wait to dig right in and get my hands dirty in the forum!  

Ta for now,
Jane Bled


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Jack-on-the-rocks


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, congratulations!  I'm assuming you're a Kindle owner?  This will be my first time giving away a Kindle book, so we can do this one of two ways--either I can buy you an amazon gfc for the amount of the book ($6.50), and then you purchase it with that, or I can send you a gift certificate through Fictionwise--I believe they have the Kindle App.  Let me know which you prefer by replying to this post of emailing me: 

[email protected]

If you have a better idea, please let me know--I confess I'm somewhat new to giving away my titles!
Thanks so much for participating!  I can't wait to give you your prize.

Cheers!


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Koland, I sent you a PM regarding the free copy...just to let you know.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Replied via email.,


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Monday! It's excerpt time. Scroll down to the bottom of this post for a brand-new, never-before-released excerpt from my upcoming vampire novel, *MASTER Book 2: Luna* (#2 in *The MASTER Series*). Enjoy the read! Note: I highly recommend you read this excerpt after you've read the first book in *The MASTER Series*, but it's your call!  
For product details, purchase information, & excerpts from MASTER Book 1: Crimson







, the **award-winning 1st book in *The MASTER Series*, please explore my livejournal (http://jane-bled.livejournal.com), or visit any of the following sites:

http://www.amazon.com

http://www.barnesandnoble.com

http://www.fictionwise.com

http://www.loveyoudivine.com

http://www.allromanceebooks.com

http://www.mybookstoreandmore.com
To read excerpts, please visit my official website: http://www.janebled.webs.com, or check out my goodreads profile (http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2899955.Jane_Bled) 
For read-aloud excerpts, please visit http://www.youtube.com/janebled
**MASTER Book 1: Crimson is the recipient of Best E-Book in the 2009 Hollywood Book Festival Awards









Excerpt time...
Title: MASTER Book 2: Luna (2nd installment in The MASTER Series)
Author: Jane Bled
Genre: M/M Erotica/Yaoi/Vampire/Paranormal/Horror/Dark Fantasy
Excerpt Rating: 14+
Release Date: TBD (Luna is a WIP)
Story Blurb:
In MASTER Book 2: Luna, celebrity secret vamps Gabriel and Raiden run into mulitiple obstacles while filming the movie Luna Sunset. The sexual tension between them reaches excrutiating levels, but for the sake of their careers, they must keep their attraction--and bloodlust--hidden. Some secrets, however, are hard to maintain--especially under the heat of a California sun, surrounded by tempting mortal treats; the nearest source of blood a mere heart-beat away...

The Thirst: http://jane-bled.livejournal.com/18721.html


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone up for a contest? Winner gets a free ebook copy of *MASTER Book 1: Crimson* in the format of your choice! Reply here (or private message me) if interested and I'll give you the details.  I'm only doing this today (11/16), so don't dawdle!


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Today's contest has ended, and the winner has been notified.  Thanks to everyone who participated!  I'll be hosting another contest next week--stay tuned! 
Cheers,
Jane Bled


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Holy cow! I had no idea Fictionwise was doing a sale this month. My titles are currently 30% off (available in multiple formats, including Kindle). 
http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/a44319/Jane-Bled/?
The sale ends 11/22...just thought y'all might like to know!
<3
-Jane-


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello, all. Just popping by to let you know that MASTER Book 1: Crimson is currently on sale for 60% off at Fictionwise! That means the normal price of $6.50 has been lowered to just $2.60! It would make a lovely, cheap Christmas gift for the yaoi vampire lovers out there! 

I've decided to do another contest! First person who replies on this thread or private messages me with the correct answers will win a copy of MASTER Book 1: Crimson (as long as you haven't already won a contest of mine). Don't be shy! 

Contest Questions:
1. What is the name of Gabriel's screenplay?
2. Name the speaker of the following quote:
"Oh, Mommy. Take me to the bedroom so you can spank me and call me Daddy."
3. From which body part does Raiden feed Gabriel in the car scene?

Find the answers in these excerpts:
http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/48859.MASTER_Book_1_Crimson_14_Excerpts_?chapter=1

Ooh, this is gonna be good! I can't wait to get a winner!
Cheers,
Jane


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

So, Jane...if this is the season for a dark, hot read, should I take my book into the boiler room and turn off the lights?

(Sorry...couldn't resist!) 

I went to the Goodreads excerpt (which is X-rated), and that prompted me to ask what 'yaoi' is (other than an utterance made during S/M encounters). After reading the Wiki, I have a question: Are 'yaoi' books normally graphic novels (in form--I realize they are 'graphic' in content)?


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

archer said:


> So, Jane...if this is the season for a dark, hot read, should I take my book into the boiler room and turn off the lights?
> 
> (Sorry...couldn't resist!)
> 
> I went to the Goodreads excerpt (which is X-rated), and that prompted me to ask what 'yaoi' is (other than an utterance made during S/M encounters). After reading the Wiki, I have a question: Are 'yaoi' books normally graphic novels (in form--I realize they are 'graphic' in content)?


Touche. 

Actually, the excerpts (there are 4 of them) are rated PG-14, so I'm not really sure what you mean by "X-rated", but to each his/her own, I suppose. 
Yaoi books come in a variety of formats, from graphic novels to novels to short stories etc. Just like any genre.
MASTER Book 1: Crimson is a regular novel, the first in a series. I toyed with the idea of making it a graphic novel, but I want to focus more on narrative, rather than visuals. It would be cool to see it turn into a graphic novel one day, though...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

PG-14? I've never heard of that designation.

I suppose I'm out of touch. Descriptions of


Spoiler



a slippery organ exiting through the front of one's boxer shorts


 sounds like 'X' to me.

Anyway, thanks for clearing that up, and best of luck!


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

archer said:


> PG-14? I've never heard of that designation.
> 
> I suppose I'm out of touch. Descriptions of
> 
> ...


I learned about PG-14 (or 14+, if you prefer) from livejournal. From what I gather, PG-14 material contains adult concepts, but nothing extraordinarily explicit (ie no outright sex, several dirty words, and more suggestion than action). I'm wondering how a few sexual references and descriptions of body parts (we all have them!) qualify as fodder for the X rating. 'Cause I guarantee if you watch a PG-13 (does that 1 year really make a difference?) movie nowadays, you'll more likely than not wonder why it wasn't rated R. I'm just going along with the times, which have indeed changed. 

IMHO, I would imagine that the blood-letting sections of the excerpts are much more detailed than any of the sexual content. But wait! I almost forgot that violence so is ingrained in American society, some five year-olds don't even blink twice at the sight of someone in a video game getting his head blown off. 

BTW, in my first post in this thread, there's a warning statement that advises any potential readers of the content, as well as a genre description, so I would naturally imagine that most people would check to see what they're getting into before jumping blindly into any excerpts. But perhaps I assume too much.

I suppose we'll have to agree to disagree on the ratings system. No hard feelings, though. If everyone had the same opinion, the world would be a boring place indeed.  Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy New Year! 

My titles are now on sale at http://www.loveyoudivine.com for 25% off! Here are the savings:
*MASTER Book 1: Crimson* $6.50 $4.88
*Poison* $2.00 $1.50

Below is the link to my author shelf at LYD (you must be 18 or older to enter the website):
http://www.loveyoudivine.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6_47&zenid=e1c7814dd94f0f088e792e0d16b5ecb3

Save 25% *all this month*! At http://www.loveyoudivine.com only!

ANOTHER Special offer: Show me proof of purchase for either *Poison* or *MASTER Book 1: Crimson* and receive my upcoming genderqueer short story, *The Next-Best Thing*, for FREE! Email your receipt to [email protected] with the subject "Proof" to be eligible for the freebie. This offer is valid until further notice! More details on *The Next-Best Thing* coming soon! Stay tuned. 

To 2010! *toasts*
-Jane Bled-


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

To all my fans who have patiently (and some not-so-patiently) awaited the next book in my award-winning yaoi vampire series _*MASTER*_, I have some awesome news for you! *MASTER Book 2: Luna* is FINALLY coming out this July--but in a slightly different format.

This time around, I'm releasing the book in volumes (episodes, if you will) a la _*The Green Mile*_ by Stephen King. Each episode of *MASTER Book 2: Luna* will contain a minimum of 5000 words (though most parts, including the first one, will be longer than that); they will cost less than a dollar to download.

It's my goal to publish at least two episodes a month. Once all the episodes have been released, I will be offering the full book for an insanely discounted price. Would LOVE to get some feedback on this idea! I'm so excited about this, it's sick. 

In case you're not familiar with _*MASTER*_, here's a little background on the first book, MASTER Book 1: Crimson







, (Winner of Best E-book in the 2009 Hollywood Book Festival Awards): http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/64022...

And some excerpts... 
http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/4885...
I'll update in a few days to let you know the exact release date of *Luna*.

Until then, here's hoping this excerpt can tide you over (not recommended to read unless you're familiar with _*MASTER Book 1: Crimson*_)... http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/53316-master-book-2-luna-excerpt

Cheers,
Jane Bled
http://www.janebled.webs.com


----------

